# Machining a motor coupling for a big generator



## Norppu (Nov 29, 2022)

This time the coupling is for my neighbour who is building a big generator to be used during blackouts.
The material that was given to me for machining this part proved to be a gateway to an ordeal to say the least.











In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press
- Kemppi MasterTig MLS 2000 Welder


----------

